# Dallas Mavericks @ Phoenix Suns: Game 2 Thread



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

<MARQUEE loop="-1" scrollamount="6" width="100%">
*Playoff Time! Every Game Matters!*
<h2>*Dallas Mavericks (0-1) 
vs.
Phoenix Suns (1-0)*</h2>*---May 11th, 2005---*









*America West Arena
Phoenix, Arizona*</MARQUEE>

*Last Meeting:*
*Dallas* 102, *Phoenix* *127*
--Game Recap--
--Box Score-- 
<h2>Starting Lineups:</h2>













































*PG: Jason Terry 
SG: Michael Finley 
SF: Josh Howard 
PF: Dirk Nowitzki 
C: Erick Dampier*

*Key Reserves:*
*





















*​*
SF: Jerry Stackhouse 
PG: Devin Harris 
SG: Marquis Daniels *​
*Versus:​*












































*PG: Steve Nash 
SG: Quentin Richardson 
SF: Joe Johnson 
PF: Shawn Marion 
C: Amare Stoudemire*

*Key Reserves:*






















*SF: Jim Jackson
SF: Walter McCarty 
C: Steven Hunter*​*_________________________________________________*


*Key Matchup:​**Erick Dampier vs. Amare Stoudemire*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="DAMPIER, ERICK" TITLE="DAMPIER, ERICK" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/mavs/DAMPIER, ERICK.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="STOUDEMIRE, AMARE" TITLE="STOUDEMIRE, AMARE" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/suns/STOUDEMIRE, AMARE.jpg">
* We can't let Amare dominate like in Game 1. If Dampier doesn't show up, this matchup will be pretty one sided, and the Suns will probably win the game. I expect Dampier to play better than in Game 1, but Amare will win the matchup overall.
*​
*My Prediction:
Mavs-111
Suns-105
*


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

We need to do three things: penetrate, better shot selection, and try to crowd the lane.

I think the Suns' biggest weakness is interior D. We didn't hardly exploit that enough, especially with the logjam of guys who can get to the basket. It cuts down on their fastbreak, it gets us to the line, among so many other things.

And if we're going to shoot, make it a smart shot. There was way too much shooting just to shoot going on last night. We played completely into their hands the entire game, and this was the big thing IMO. We took bad shots, which led to the "easy" fastbreaks off the rebounds. We have the weapons, Avery just needs to get them on the floor so we can utilize them. 

Amare was a monster in game 1. There was a suggestion in the playoff forum about putting KVH on him when/if he got back, and I like that, but in the meantime, all we can do to stop him is try and crowd the lane and make him shoot the midrange jumper, which he isn't comfortable with yet. Henderson can be somewhat of a pest when he's on top of his game on defense, I think he needs to be looked at more than Dampier. Yes, usually there's a gap between Dampier and Hendersen's offensive games, but Dampier has been playing horrible all around during the POs. 

And yeah, I don't think man is the answer. I'd like to see us go zone in game 2.


BTW:Very Nice GT.


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Great post. I'd like to see us go back to Damp again because I want to see how he responds, but if he does not produce then go with Henderson. Whoever we go with I just hope to see the 1st 2 things you mentioned. "penetrate, better shot selection" and of course RUN to get back on D *even if the shot goes down!*

Lets Go Mavs! You can take this series!


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

As for the game, Damp will decifer a lot to how the Mavs will end up on the score sheet with a W or a L. We need him to come out and make his presence felt, I keep saying this, but he musn't realise that he means a lot to this team and needs to fulfil his duties in the middle. IMO, someone will need to get hot and that person who I would like to see the most is Fin, he has been relativley quiet, but consistant in the post season, but I just feel we need to see him come out and make a veterans game. I don't expect him to explode for 45 points and hit 14 3 pointers, but rather a 30 poit outing would be very handy and some other stat columns filled too. Dirk also cannot start cold like he did and must start draining his shots from the get go, they are the keys to winning this game for the Mavs IMO. Mavs win 117-114.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice GT: way to step up.

My perdiction: :whoknows: Lets just play the game and see what happens.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Prediction:* Depend on the chemistry of the team after the squabbling with one another. *Mavericks lose:*:sfight:*OR* *Mavericks win:* :makeout:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I appreciate this game thread a LOT, I've beeen soooo bloody busy lately


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

This game is huge for Dampier, as well as the Mavs; and I believe our offense will be predicated by Dampier's ability to clog the lane for our penetration. (I notice a lot of us are agreeing - penetration is the key.) This will open up our shooters, and make the game so much easier.

The Suns have A TON OF WEAPONS ON THEIR BENCH. You just have to send them there with foul trouble. Basketball is simple. Win the series.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree, we need Damp more than he thinks. He must stay out of foul trouble because that kinda screws us. And yes penetration is the Key.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice game thread.

Dampier can't play like **** tonihgt, and the rest of the Mavs can't come out flat and uninterested. They are tired, but they can still come in with some energy. They can't just settle for quick jumpers again, thats playing into the Suns hands. They have to keep penetrating, the Suns interior D is not strong enough to keep them out. If you keep scoring inside, you will force Phoenix to foul. Terry has to exploit Nashs defense. He didn't put any pressure on him last game, that has to change.


----------



## kuen1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Come on Mavs! Get the split and bring this baby home to Dallas!
:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: 
:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

PLAYOFF SERIES: Western Conference semifinals; Suns lead 1-0. Most teams have trouble slowing down Amare Stoudemire. The Dallas Mavericks haven't come close. 

The Mavericks may want to find a new strategy against the All-Star forward when they take on the Phoenix Suns in Game 2 of their Western Conference semifinal series. 

The tip-off for Game 1 was preceded by the Suns' Steve Nash showing off his MVP trophy for the home crowd. The main story line heading into this series was the point guard facing his former team. It didn't take long for Stoudemire to take away the spotlight. 

The third-year forward scored 15 points in the first quarter as Phoenix raced to a 29-22 lead, and had 32 points and 11 rebounds just four minutes into the third quarter as the game turned into a rout. 

Stoudemire finished with playoff career-highs of 40 points and 16 rebounds to lead the Suns to a 127-102 victory. It was another masterful performance against the Mavericks for Stoudemire, who had at least 30 points and 10 rebounds in all three regular-season meetings, averaging 32.7 points and 11 boards while shooting 58 percent. 

``I just come out and bring the same approach to every game. It just seems to be that I average 33 points against Dallas, but I just try to play hard every night,'' Stoudemire said. ``I think with the team that we have, we have so many threats to where somebody's going to have a big night.'' 

It seems the Mavs have no one that can match Stoudemire's size and quickness. Erick Dampier had a miserable time trying as he was plagued by foul trouble, finishing scoreless and committing two turnovers in just 15 minutes. Reserves Alan Henderson and Shawn Bradley also took turns, but Stoudemire kept finding ways to score inside or get to the free-throw line. 

Stoudemire went 13-of-21 from the field and 14-for-17 at the foul line. He had five more free-throw attempts than all of the Mavs combined. 

``We've got to get something out of our center position,'' Mavs forward Dirk Nowitzki said. ``(Dampier) was always a step slow. He got in foul trouble and couldn't be aggressive. He's got to find a way to stay in the game.'' 

While Dallas had only one day to rest following its Game 7 victory over Houston in the first round, Phoenix had a week off before opening this series. The long break certainly did not throw off the Suns' run-and-gun offense, and the Mavericks looked flat. 

``They just came off a big series, and obviously this is a long series. We held home court and we have to hold it again on Wednesday,'' said Nash, who had 11 points and 13 assists. 

``It was good to get back to basketball, it was kind of like a sanctuary for this team.'' 

One of Nash's best friends, Nowitzki was one of the few bright spots for Dallas as he seemed to regain his shooting touch after a mediocre opening round. The All-Star forward scored 28 points on 13-of-24 shooting and grabbed 13 rebounds. 

The rest of the Mavs shot below 42 percent from the field. Dallas was 5-of-18 from 3-point range, compared to 12-of-22 for Phoenix. 

So if the Mavs send extra defenders at Stoudemire -- coach Avery Johnson opted against that strategy in Game 1 -- it could leave the Suns with even more open shots from long range. 

``We have so many weapons, it's not going to be one guy who'll come out and beat you,'' said Suns guard Joe Johnson, who scored 25 points. ``We'll beat you collectively as a team. So if you try and stop one guy, you're just making it harder on yourself.'' 

Avery Johnson clearly got frustrated in Game 1, running on to the floor late in the third quarter to complain vehemently that Nowitzki was fouled. He slipped on the court and fell on his backside, only to get up and receive his second technical for an automatic ejection. 

The first-year coach knows his team has plenty of adjustments to make, on the court and mentally. 

``I'm very disappointed with our mental approach to the game,'' he said. ``I think we came in with more of a lackadaisical attitude. 

``I guarantee you that we'll have a better effort come Game 2. I feel it's my responsibility to have this team ready to play, so I didn't do my job, so you can put this one on me.'' 

Johnson's counterpart, Mike D'Antoni, was named NBA coach of the year Tuesday after directing Phoenix's 33-win turnaround. 

``Individual awards, somebody has to get them, because that's the way society is set up,'' D'Antoni said. ``But it is a team sport, and I'm telling you what, that's a pretty good team.'' 

His Suns shouldn't feel overly confident even if they win Game 2. 

Even if it loses Wednesday, Dallas will return home Friday for Game 3 knowing it is very capable of coming back to win the series. Though the opponent may be tougher in this round, the Mavs did lose the first two games at home against the Rockets before advancing. 

HOW THEY GOT HERE: Mavericks - 4th seed; beat Houston Rockets 4-3, first round. Suns - 1st seed; beat Memphis Grizzlies 4-0, first round. 

PROBABLE STARTERS: Mavericks - F Nowitzki, F Josh Howard, C Dampier, G Jason Terry, G Michael Finley. Suns - F Shawn Marion, F Quentin Richardson, C Stoudemire, G Nash, G Joe Johnson. 

PLAYOFF TEAM LEADERS: Mavericks - Nowitzki, 22.1 ppg and 9.4 rpg; Terry, 4.1 apg. Suns - Stoudemire, 26.2 ppg; Marion, 12.2 rpg; Nash, 11.6 apg.




<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <!-- TEAM COMPARISON --> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="9" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> *Team Comparison*</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody2" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Team</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" width="10%">Record</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" width="23%">Standings</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">PA</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="3%"> </td> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" width="16%">Road/Home</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" width="8%">Streak</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">L10 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="yspscores" align="left"> *Dallas*</td><td class="yspscores" align="left">58-24</td><td class="yspscores" align="left">2nd Southwest / 4th West</td><td class="yspscores">102.5</td><td class="yspscores">96.8</td><td class="yspscores"> </td><td class="yspscores" align="left">Road 29-12</td><td class="yspscores" align="left">Won 9</td><td class="yspscores">9-1 </td></tr> <tr align="right"> <td class="yspscores" align="left"> *Phoenix*</td><td class="yspscores" align="left">62-20</td><td class="yspscores" align="left">1st Pacific / 1st West</td><td class="yspscores">110.4</td><td class="yspscores">103.3</td><td class="yspscores"> </td><td class="yspscores" align="left">Home 31-10</td><td class="yspscores" align="left">Lost 1</td><td class="yspscores">7-3 </td></tr> </tbody> </table> <!-- /TEAM COMPARISON --> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="20"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr valign="top"><td width="49%"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="5" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Dallas Notes</td> </tr> <tr><td> *May 10* C Erick Dampier attempted just two shots and went scoreless in 15 minutes. The 6-11 Dampier alsohas had games this postseason of one, two and four points. ... The Mavericks never led in Game One and trailed by as many as 27 points in the fourth quarter. ... After struggling in the first round, F Dirk Nowitzki made 13-of-24 shots. He shot just 35 percent (46-of-128) against Houston. ... 

</td></tr></tbody></table> </td> <td width="2%"> </td> <td width="49%"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="5" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Phoenix Notes</td> </tr> <tr><td> *May 10* G Steve Nash became just the second point guard in 40 years to win the prestigious Most Valuable Player Award. He received the trophy before Monday's game. ... On Tuesday, Mike D'Antoni is expected to be named Coach of the Year. ... C Amare Stoudemire, F Shawn Marion and Nash all recorded double-doubles. ... The Suns have won all five of their playoff games, averaging 116.4 points, up from its 110.4 mark in the regular season. ... F Quentin Richardson drew three offensive fouls.</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=166456

Thats if you want to bet on the match


----------



## Cornman (May 10, 2005)

the Mavs,Spurs,Piston,old sacremento,and old lakers hate being shown up.Dallas has something to prove and dallas plays thier best when everyone thinks they are going to lose.(come on thats the first game. Where was all the glory whne dallas shut-down houston in game 7? Same media bias as usual.)

Dallas is going to beat the suns because they are a better team on defense and rebounding while almost as good on offense.If we play OUR DALLAS MAVERICK DEFENSIVE BASKETBALL AND NOT THE SUNS OUTSCORING GAME we will win.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Damp with 6 early points! LETS GO!*


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Suns are getting the ball to Richardson in the early goings. They're definitely testing Finley.
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The Suns won't be shooting 23% all game, we need to get a good lead now


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Damp with 6 early points! LETS GO!*


Yeah, he's started out pretty well so far.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Ha, Dampier: 6. Amare: 0

Hopefully he stays out of foul trouble


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Amare is not a good defender, so Dampier should not have trouble scoring. If Dirk is hot in his scoring, Mavericks have a good chance of winning.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Suns with their largest deficit of the playoffs: Us 27, them 15.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We need to steal this


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

We're playing those passing lanes pretty hard, hopefully we can keep that up.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Theo! said:


> We need to steal this


Mavericks *need *or Mavericks *must* steal this game.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

It'll feel great if we come back to Dallas at 1-1, because Phoenix are the best road team in the league.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Not bad, 10pts lead. Dallas must hold on to their lead and win. It will be good confidence boost.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dampier with a game high 10. Way to show up, Erick.

And no, we *can't* lose this game. If we lose this game, the series is basically over IMO. We can't make up a 2-0 deficit on these racehorses.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Wow! 12pts lead by Dallas. Better not be complacent.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

34-22 at the end of the half

Nash has 6 points and 3 assists already, Dirk has 6 points and 5 rebounds


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Good on you Dirk. You really whip Dampier *** so hard that he really have to show you how good he is. Dampier, Amare is not a good defender. You should feast on him.:biggrin:

No masked cursing  Go Dallas


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Gosh, Dirk is not out of his shooting slump yet? This is not good for Mavericks.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

FirstRocket said:


> Wow! 12pts lead by Dallas. Better not be complacent.


Especially not against Phoenix. If you keep attacking, you'll preserve this lead all game. Phoenix is going to try to get back into this game by scoring not by getting stops. If Dallas is too conservatives and misses a few straight, this lead will be gone in seconds flat.


----------



## trueorfalse (May 31, 2003)

That Stackhouse call is a disgrace! Had this game taken place in Dallas I doubt that it would have even beeen called a foul. Ridiculous!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Only up 6 now :|

C'mon Dallas, don't let them back into it!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

crap, it's one now! Damnit


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Dirk is back....he is having a great series so far.*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Is Dampier guarding Amare? He's seems to be doing a great job

Please win Dallas


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

JJ with a 3 to put Phoenix up 67-66

5 minutes left in the third


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Mavericks have to do better in the 4th quarter. Better be consistent with your shooting. Where is the 'real' Dirk? Have not seen him for quite sometimes.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dirk draws the foul on Marion..and makes the layup

Dallas 72-71 with a FT to come


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

FirstRocket said:


> Good on you Dirk. You really whip Dampier *** so hard that he really have to show you how good he is. Dampier, Amare is not a good defender. You should feast on him.:biggrin:
> 
> No masked cursing  Go Dallas


Hey, this is decent part of human body. Everyone have it. Not a masked cursing but an expression.:biggrin:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Don't worry Mavericks, it's only two pts different. Mavericks still have a good chance. The great Dirk better shows up.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

FirstRocket said:


> Hey, this is decent part of human body. Everyone have it. Not a masked cursing but an expression.:biggrin:


:laugh:

Against site guidelines my man! *** seems perfectly fine to me, but ah well


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We're up 3 now, Finley hit a 25 footer


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Getting closer....lets go boys!*


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

We need to start driving the ball into the lane again and stop relying on jumpshots right now. Also there is too much one on one ball going on. We are in good shape we just need to execute better on the offensive end of the floor.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We're up 2, 98-96

ray: Go Dallas


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Finley the vetern doing it all for the Mavs right now, where is dirk only 19pts. Terry has been clutch and Marquis is steping up right now. GO MAVS.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*JET...what a spark! FIN IS PLAYING LIKE ITS 1999!!! WOOOOOOOOO!*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Man, the Suns can get back into the game within 2 plays....we can't slack off


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">2:49</td><td> PHO - Defensive goaltending on A. Stoudemire</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">2:49</td><td> DAL - Layup by M. Daniels</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">2:55</td><td> DAL - M. Daniels steals the ball from A. Stoudemire</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
In yo face Amare! ha


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

This is Dallas' game to lose now. They are up 6 with 2:49 left in the game. They can't relax though because the Suns are really good at scoring in bunches and a couple mistakes could put you in a hole against this team.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Theo! said:


> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">2:49</td><td> PHO - Defensive goaltending on A. Stoudemire</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow1"><td align="right" valign="top">2:49</td><td> DAL - Layup by M. Daniels</td></tr> <tr class="ysprow2"><td align="right" valign="top">2:55</td><td> DAL - M. Daniels steals the ball from A. Stoudemire</td></tr></tbody> </table>
> In yo face Amare! ha


You dont get to watch the game?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nope, Australia hates me


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

If the Mavericks beat the Suns it will finally shut some Phoenis fans up. If the Suns can't beat the Mavericks in a running game then there's no way the Suns can win the series, I'm not able to watch the game so I don't know how the teams are playing, but I hope the Mavs outran the Suns a bit.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Dirk can't wimp out like that. Giving the ball up and making Daniels take a tough shot


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Amare with a layup

Daniels :| Misses a 15ft'er and then fouls Marion

Dallas 104-100


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Just like that the lead goes back down to 2 points.

Nice, Marion picks up his third foul.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas up 4 with a bit over a minute left

Please Dirk or anyone, hit a 3!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

A couple free throws by Dirk and a miss by Amare puts the Mavericks in a good position right now. Just a little over a minute left, hang in there Dallas!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Too many errors on both sides right now. Amare misses an ally-oop dunk. Dirk shoots a fade away and gets it deflected by Marion. Amare can't tip the ball in and loses the rebound.

Nobody is stepping up


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Dirk gets blocked!! 

Amare is just trying to push the ball in, but it won't go! Finally Dirk gets the rebound.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Nobody is stepping up


That's the job of the MVP... *cough* Steve Nash.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

27 seconds left, Dallas ball

106-106

This reminds me of last game

Please Dallas


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Mavs give up a dunk because of poor defensive rotations. Terry throws the ball to the ref instead of a teammate. Nash hits a jumper.

Tie game 27.4 seconds 106 all


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> That's the job of the MVP... *cough* Steve Nash.


Oh ****! I take that back now. :curse:


----------



## Arti (Nov 6, 2004)

Oh no.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, Terry just had to make that dumb pass... He's been clutch all season.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas has the ball, Stack inbounds to Terry

Dirk drives, spins, HITS A FADEAWAY!!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*DIRK!*


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

NICE DIRK NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE. Now lets go D. DO NOT give up a three.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Too much time remaining...... :curse: *


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Will Phoenix go for the win or the tie for overtime? Does the coach decide that or Nash?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

6.8 seconds left...Dallas up 2

Please, if theres a basketball God...he better do something


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

108-106, good job. Now, you have to wait for Suns to miss their shot or turnover.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Series Tied


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Final possesion

QRich misses a 3!!


WOOOHOOOOO

1-1


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Q misses the 3

Game over


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

QTip clank... Mavs win 1-1. HUge win for Dallas.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

The Suns decided to go for the win and lost. Take it back to Dallas baby!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dirk gets into Nashs passing lanes, Nash hesitates and passes to QRich who misses

I love Dallas


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

You guys got the missed shot from Suns. Congrat.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

At home, you should always go for OT


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Gots to give props to Dampier and Finley tonight. MVP's of the game.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 14, 2005)

that was soooo close. that 3 almost when in


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

w00t

swept? its over? 

*que Rudy T*

"Never underestimate the heart of a champion"

gg mavs gg


----------



## Arti (Nov 6, 2004)

They may have been trying to tie it...Nash penetrated, but Dirk did a good job keeping him in front of him, and I don't think Nash wanted to shoot over him or try to go around with so little time.

Anyways, they contested the shot well and got the W. Great job by the Mavs.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dirk should rip into Dampier more often


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Arti said:


> They may have been trying to...Nash penetrated, but Dirk did a good job keeping him in front of him, and I don't think Nash wanted to shoot over him or try to go around with so little time.


It couldn't of happened any better way


----------



## symphonix (Apr 14, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Dirk should rip into Dampier more often


yea that sure put some fire while he was in the 1st half. but later on he was the same ol' Dumpier


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! QR almost killed me on that last play


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Gambino said:


> Gots to give props to Dampier and Finley tonight. MVP's of the game.


See, I told you guys not to blame a player for just one game. Dampier is a hero in the next but still not the 2nd best in the league.:clap:


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

I enjoyed the game but somehow I don't feel the tension. Weak heart?:biggrin:


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

What a game. Hopefully this will be a classic series. It's time for JET, Dirk, and Stack to step up. Damp and Fin did.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

SMDre said:


> What a game. Hopefully this will be a classic series. It's time for JET, Dirk, and Stack to step up. Damp and Fin did.


*Dirk still played a very solid game...if Damp and Fin play even 80% like the did tonight, Dirk will many more open looks....plus, 23 points and 12 boards on 8-18 shooting isn't THAT bad. *


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Dirk still played a very solid game...if Damp and Fin play even 80% like the did tonight, Dirk will many more open looks....plus, 23 points and 12 boards on 8-18 shooting isn't THAT bad. *


Dirk struggled defensively, and he looked passive during the second half of the game untill the last shot.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Quis had a nice 4th also. I love our depth.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

SMDre said:


> Quis had a nice 4th also. I love our depth.


*Quis had a less than stellar game as a whole though IMO....lots of bad shots, and bad decision making. I am really surprised we didn't see Devin at all tonight.*


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Quis had a less than stellar game as a whole though IMO....lots of bad shots, and bad decision making. I am really surprised we didn't see Devin at all tonight.*


His game overall was not that good, but he hit some big shots in the 4th. He scored 6 pts in the 4th.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Quis had a less than stellar game as a whole though IMO....lots of bad shots, and bad decision making. I am really surprised we didn't see Devin at all tonight.*


 Too close a game


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

FirstRocket said:


> See, I told you guys not to blame a player for just one game. Dampier is a hero in the next but still not the 2nd best in the league.:clap:


Those heat of the moment things :biggrin:


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

VeN said:


> Too close a game


Devin has proven that right now in the playoffs, he can not be trusted.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Gambino said:


> Those heat of the moment things :biggrin:


The playoffs is a game by game feeling. Remember round 1.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

SMDre said:


> The playoffs is a game by game feeling. Remember round 1.


No, lets not :X


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

One more thought. The Mavs drew fouls on the Suns and they need to continue to do that.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

That will be very important IMO

With the Suns lack of depth, Dallas needs to draw fouls and cause players to sit..or playing in foul trouble (especially now that JJ is out for 1 or 2 games)


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

SMDre said:


> One more thought. The Mavs drew fouls on the Suns and they need to continue to do that.


Definately, but especially WE NEED TO HIT THOSE FT.... Omfg I cannot believe we missed so many..


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

VeN said:


> Definately, but especially WE NEED TO HIT THOSE FT.... Omfg I cannot believe we missed so many..


The fouls helps the Mavs control the tempo of the game. I liked watching the Mavs really get what they wanted in the half court in the 1st.


----------



## Cornman (May 10, 2005)

I like how thye slowed the game down. Totally not the Sun's game being half-court. I think dallas playing defense will sweep the suns because they don't play defense enough for a playoff level.Dallas had only really 2 people blow up on them and they win the game.Too much Depth and too much defense.They controlled the tempo thoughout the game.That is what a championship team does,beat you in a number of ways not just one.The Sun placed too much emphesis on offense while neglecting the defensive court.You can't play below average to average defense in the playoffs and expect to will a trophy.It the same with dallas they can't play average D and expect to beat SA and the pistons. That will be the suns ticket home.Neglect of rebounding and defense.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

All I can say is a win is a win. As far as the stuff I'm looking to see, we were better a little with Penetration and defense tonight, but we are hardly playing like we're capable of. I like the way we were playing the passing lanes, especially early, when we were forcing them into silly turnovers etc., which lead to some easy baskets. 

Like Koko said earlier in this thread, Dirk's play is going to be masked by the win, as well as Dampier's really (on the offensive end). They both need to get a lot more aggressive on offense. Dampier shot out to 10 by about halftime, but only scored 5 the rest of the game. He needs to be more consistent. And Dirk played better, but he still at times was shooting just to shoot, he didn't look especially confident until later in the game. He, like the team is a whole isn't there yet.

We did what's been killing us all season, letting the team back in late, and it nearly got us again. I'm nearing the point where I'm factoring that into the gameplan, and just hoping we can play well enough in the final 3 minutes. That's when that sense of urgency sets in and we play well.

All in all, like I said a win is a win, but hopefully we'll step up and play a complete game at home. I'm glad we got a win at their house, I think Game 3 is ours as well, and Game 4 will be especially pivotal. I still think this is going 7.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

This team still hasn't click on all cylinders yet. Even the game 7 blowout of Houston, Dirk struggled scoring. I hope this happens soon in the series. I really think that the Mavs can take both at home as long as they slow down the game in streches and attack attack attack.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea we must be aggressive too and atleast get them in foul trouble. That all we need to do since they have no depth.


----------

